# my 1st panther find



## Kenny Middendorf (Jan 26, 2018)

rescued my first Schwinn panther from an auction last nite .  i say rescued because the guy i was bidding against was going to part it out ! he said he realey didn't like bikes just money ! sad childhood i guess . as always it could use a few things but it looks like it will clean up great , heck i aired up the tires and road it to work this morning ,cool bike.


----------



## Bike Mike (Jan 26, 2018)

Kenny Middendorf said:


> rescued my first Schwinn panther from an auction last nite .  i say rescued because the guy i was bidding against was going to part it out ! he said he realey didn't like bikes just money ! sad childhood i guess . as always it could use a few things but it looks like it will clean up great , heck i aired up the tires and road it to work this morning ,cool bike.
> 
> View attachment 743856
> 
> ...



Cool classic


----------



## rollfaster (Jan 26, 2018)

Nice Kenny, could be my birthday bike. February of 1966.

Nope, missed it by one day. 2-18-66.


----------



## Kenny Middendorf (Jan 26, 2018)

rollfaster said:


> Nice Kenny, could be my birthday bike. February of 1966.
> 
> Nope, missed it by one day. 2-18-66.



heck ya thats cool ,find me an oct  64 and i'll trade ya birthday bikes.. lol


----------



## bikemonkey (Jan 26, 2018)

Good on ya for saving it from a chop shop!


----------



## rollfaster (May 8, 2020)

@Kenny Middendorf, you still have this Panther?


----------



## Rivnut (May 8, 2020)

Good save. Looks complete, good  color.


----------

